# VERY Strange behavior PLEASE HELP



## Liylababygirl (Mar 1, 2013)

I've had my hedgehog for a while now and she has always been joyful and playful at night. A couple days ago though I got her out while cleaning her cage and she didn't seem like herself. When I hold her she usually crawls all over me and runs around on my bed, but the other night when I got her out before cleaning her cage she just curled up and stayed there. After I clean her cage I usually put an old shirt in there that she can sleep on and cuddle up in but I didn't have a clean shirt to give her at the time so I just out her back in her cage and she ran straight for her house. She just lied in there and stared at me though and she never does that. Also last night she was running on her wheel and making a lot of noise (she woke me up doing this) and so I turned on the light to see why but as soon as I turned on the light she retreated to her house and did the same thing as before. Then this morning when I woke up she was under her house like she was using it as a blanket. She has also randomly ran to the corners of her cage and just lied there with her face in the corner. This is extremely unlike her and I'm starting to get worried that maybe something is wrong with her or I should take her to a vet. Please help! Thank you.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

How old is she?

Has her food/water intake changed at all?

Are her poops normal?

Does she seem lethargic at all?


----------



## Liylababygirl (Mar 1, 2013)

She is about 6 months old. Food and water intact is normal. Poop is normal. Doesn't seem lethargic.


----------



## Mjcookrn38 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a 10 week old hedgehog who is doing the same thing. After reading these posts, wondering if it could be hibernation. He was very playful and difficult to even hold a few weeks ago , and now I too notice the same things you are reporting with your hedge. Anyone with any other suggestions? Vet hasn't found a thing wrong, my breeder said he just may have changed personalities. He doesn't even try to run on his wheel, just sits in it. I'm worried.


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

What's the temperature of the cage?

Does their belly feel cool to the touch?


----------



## Liylababygirl (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a heating pad on for her at all times and she's always warm when I get her out.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A heating pad doesn't heat the air in the cage, just the bottom of the cage. You need a thermometer in the cage to check the air temp.


----------



## Liylababygirl (Mar 1, 2013)

It's always pretty hot in my room all the time and she has a wire cage so I think the air is fine.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you have the heating pad under all of her cage? Do you know the exact temperature of your room and her cage? It's possible your room is actually too warm for her - it'd be a good idea to get a digital thermometer with a probe, if you don't have one already, so you can keep track of temperatures. Lack of activity can be from too warm as well as too cold.


----------



## Mjcookrn38 (Jun 7, 2013)

Our room is set to 75-80 degrees. Hedgie's belly is warm, guess I should get thermometer. Our hedgie had a fall also about month ago, sometimes wonder if he didn't stroke or lose eyesight. Some days he acts normal, others he's lethargic, not much wheel running and has changed his personality from being very hyper to shy and grumpy. I don't know...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If her behaviour changed after the fall then she should see a vet to rule out any hidden injuries.


----------



## Shlendie (Feb 26, 2013)

I found my guy lying splat in the corner of his cage too the other night, he usually goes wild if his sleeping tube isnt around. I usually have his tube right under the heating lamp so it cozy warm and he loves it but now the room his cage is in has gotten too warm for a heating lamp so i turned it off and he's back in his tube. I take him out in the garden to cool off and he loves it, also bath him in water a bit cooler than in the winter times, he seems to like that. 

Also my hedgie had a bit of a fright a while ago and while the vet said he is healthy, and hes eats/ poops /runs normally, he does tend to have some off days where the slightest shadow makes him ball up n hiss :s


----------



## Mjcookrn38 (Jun 7, 2013)

yes, since his fall, the vet said he was ok. Took him to visit our breeder, she also saw him and said that he could be quilling again and maybe he will just be a shy personality type. I hope so....


----------



## wyldfaux (Jun 19, 2013)

Could he be going through a bad stage of quilling? 6 months old would put him past the typical quilling stage but ... the hibernation thing scares me I was reading about that the other day!


----------



## davise (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm experiencing the same thing and my hedgehog is 3. If anyone knows what the issue is, please ler me know as well.


----------



## Liylababygirl (Mar 1, 2013)

Okay so I've come to the conclusion that she's afraid of the lights. When she's up and I turn on the lights she pauses for a few seconds then retreats to her bed or house. I don't understand it.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Many hedgies do that.  Being nocturnal, most seem to prefer darkness or at least dim lights, so bright lights or lights suddenly going on will usually cause them to look for a good hiding place. Keep in mind - lots of predators are out in the daytime and light makes it easier for them to see too! She's just being a normal prey animal. Likewise, most hedgies don't like to be watched while they're running on their wheel either. Could always be that they think they're running to a new place, so they don't want anyone following them to either food or burrow.


----------

